# Software zur Erstellung eines Pflichtenhefts?



## Math55 (31. Okt 2005)

hallo, wollte fragen, ob jemand eine software kennt, die die estellung eines pflichtenhefts ermöglicht? bei google gibts da nicht wirklich was :-(

danke


----------



## Sky (31. Okt 2005)

Ausgehend von der Beschreibung bei wikipedia für "Pflichtenheft" kann ich Dir folgende Software empfehlen

- MS-Office
- OpenOffice
- Im Zweifel reicht sogar ein Notepad
- ...

Wenn's das nicht ist, so formuliere deine Frage bitte präziser.


----------



## Math55 (31. Okt 2005)

tolle antwort. ich danke dir...wenn ich das alles selber schreiben wöllte, denkst du nicht, dass ich die programme kenne?
ich suche eine software, die mir das erleichtert und vlt. die struktur schon bereitstellt, oder einen da mit nem wizard durchführt. kennt jemand sowas?

danke


----------



## Sky (31. Okt 2005)

Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> tolle antwort. ich danke dir...


Aus deiner Frage gingen keine speziellen Anforderung hervor. Ein Pflichtenheft ist ein gegliederter Fließtext, welcher natürlich um Abbildungen, Diagramme usw. erweitert werden kann. Dies wird durch diverse Office-Produkte erfüllt. Mit einem Text-Editor lassen sich zumindestens gegliederte Texte erstellen.



			
				Math55 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich suche eine software, die mir das erleichtert und vlt. die struktur schon bereitstellt, oder einen da mit nem wizard durchführt. kennt jemand sowas?


Also, die Struktur ist in dem Link, den ich im ersten Post angegeben habe und den Rest musst Du wohl oder übel selber schreiben, da dies immer komplett abhängig ist von den gestellten Anforderugen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Okt 2005)

google ein bischen und du findest diverse Vorlagen (filetype:doc oder filetypedf)

allerdings kannst du fast nie mehr als die Gliederung übernehmen, und für die 10 oder 12 Punkte brauchst du doch hoffentlich keinen Wizard??


----------



## MPW (13. Jan 2006)

Also ein spezielles Programm koennte man natuerlich machen, halte ich aber - um einen in diesem Forum sehr beliebten Spruch zu zitieren - fuer mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen.

Ich persoenlich wuerde Excel nehmen, das geht ganz schnell.

Wenn dir das nicht recht ist, mach mal eine Skizze oder ein Beispiel, was du dir eigentlich vorstellt, fuer den Haushalt, fuer die Schule, fuer deine Kinder oder dich selbst...?


----------



## bronks (26. Jan 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ich persoenlich wuerde Excel nehmen, das geht ganz schnell ...


Jetzt gruselt's mich bissl. Excel ist doch nur ein besserer Taschenrechner.


----------



## AlArenal (26. Jan 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MPW hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Ex-Chefin lebt in Excel. Wird gerne als Datenbank für Arme missbraucht... Naja.. iss vermutlich noch besser als Access


----------



## dhachim (26. Jan 2006)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> MPW hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excel Taschenrechner ???? Da muss ich ganz klar wiedersprechen. Excel hat richtig Macht.(VBA)
Aber das soll ja keine Excel Disskussion werden.

Back on Topic:
Pflichtenhefte sollte man immer selbst schreiben, das ist ja immerhin ein Dokument, dass der Kunde in die Hand bekommt. Und sollte ja schon etwas hermachen, was Wizard Programme ja nicht immer tun.

Wenn du nen Programm suchst, dann such mal nach Pflichtenheften in Google. Dann kannste Das nicht benötigte ersetzen, aber selber schreiben geht schneller^^


----------



## Dukel (26. Jan 2006)

dhachim hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bronks hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man evtl. den Beitrag trennen?
Das Problem mit der Macht bei Excel, Access, ... ist das da schnell ne quick & dirty Lösung hingezimmert wird (weil es damit möglich ist) und man bleibt dann dabei. Wenn das Projekt wächst kommt man irgendwann an seine Grenzen und dann isses schwerer umzusteigen (wir benutzen inner Firma eine Projektdatenbank mit Approach (Lotus) und eine Warenwirtschaft aufgebaut auf DBase).

Mit Excel kann man schon einiges machen. Ich hab mitm Kollegen inner Ausbildung (als ich was anderes machen sollte, nebenher) Tick Tack Toe mit Excel programmiert.


----------



## Sky (26. Jan 2006)

Es kommt immer ganz auf die Aufgabenstellung und die persönliche Erfahrung an.

Ich glaube, dass ich einige Aufgaben um ein vielfaches schneller (und sauberer) in JAVA proggen könnte als in Excel.


----------



## MPW (26. Jan 2006)

Sky hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es kommt immer ganz auf die Aufgabenstellung und die persönliche Erfahrung an.
> 
> Ich glaube, dass ich einige Aufgaben um ein vielfaches schneller (und sauberer) in JAVA proggen könnte als in Excel.



joa....wobei du zugegen musst, dass eine Tabelle alla Stundenplan in Excel schneller geht, aber alles was komplexer geht, ist natuerlich sauberer mit Java


----------



## Sky (27. Jan 2006)

MPW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> joa....wobei du zugegen musst, dass eine Tabelle alla Stundenplan in Excel schneller geht, aber alles was komplexer geht, ist natuerlich sauberer mit Java


Das habe ich doch schon gesagt! "Es kommt immer ganz auf die *Aufgabenstellung* und die persönliche Erfahrung an."


----------



## byte (18. Feb 2006)

Vielleicht ist ja DOORS das, was Du suchst.


----------



## SnooP (18. Feb 2006)

oh gott  - nach den Fenstern nu auch noch Türen  ... ich erinnere da nur an unsere Fensterheberspezifikation die aus dem Anforderungskatalog von DOORS rausextrahiert wurde... etwas unübersichtlicheres und furchtbareres hab ich noch nie gesehn  und als Kunde würde ich wahnsinnig werden, wenn mir jemand auf der Basis von Doors-Anforderungen nen Pflichtenheft vor den Latz knallen würde *g*


----------



## byte (18. Feb 2006)

Ich glaube, DOORS kann noch mehr als das was wir damals gesehn haben. 

Aber zum Erstellen eines Pflichtenheftes vielleicht nicht geeignet, ka...


----------

